# Henry Golden Boy .44 Question



## davebell18 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi guys, I am not good at looking up how much guns are worth. I am going to an auction tomorrow and am looking at bidding on a Henry Golden Boy .44. I have no idea how much they go for. I am leaving for the action in 10 hours so hopefully someone sees this and will give me good advice. Please go to this website to see the picture of the gun. I could not figure out how to put it onto the forum. It is in the second row from the top. http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photo ... 0&zip=&kwd. Thank you everyone for your time.

Dave


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I would check out gun broker. com and see what they are goin for


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

davebell18,
What happened with the Henry, at the auction?

For what it's worth... They had the Henry mislabeled. A Henry Golden Boy only comes in .22, .22Mag. and .17HMR.
However, a Henry Big Boy comes in .357Mag., .44Mag. and 45Colt.
The Big Boy rifles sell around the $700 price range.

If you're ever wondering what a good price is for a new weapon, check out Bud's Gun Shop, in Paris, Ky.
www.budsgunshop.com

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

